# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  صور من الرمثا& مدينة اربد ... رؤية من الداخل

## معاذ ملحم

إن الناظر في التاريخ يجد انه على روابي الرمثا قد زهت حضارات كانت رافدا من روافد الحضارة الإسلامية العريقة في بلاد الشام وتفاعل تلك الحضارة مع الحضارات الأخرى في مصر والعراق والجزيرة العربية.

إن الناظر في تاريخ المدن الأردنية يجد افتقار للمعلومات عنها في اغلب الأحيان ومن هذا المنطلق أردنا إن نكتب موجزا تاريخيا عن مدينتنا الغالية الرمثا وفاء منا ببعض حقوقها علينا.

يقع لواء الرمثا في الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية من محافظة اربد المحاذي للحدود السورية الأردنية، وقد مر اللواء بفترات نمو وازدهار عبر مراحل التاريخ المختلفة، ويدل على ذلك الآثار المنتشرة على روابي هذا اللواء، وتشمل الآثار التي تم العثور عليها في اللواء على آثار تعود لحضارات آرامية وحضارات أخرى، وقد قامت عدة بعثات أثرية بعمليات تنقيب أثرية في منطقة الرميث، ومنها مدرسة الأبحاث الشرقية الأمريكية برئاسة الدكتور( بول لاب ) عام 1967م والذي درس علم الآثار بجامعات أمريكية عديدة و قد رافقه من أبناء الرمثا محمد خير الهربيد الزعبي، و كان من نتائج هذه الحفريات اكتشاف آثار تعود لحضارات آرامية وحضارات تعود للعهد الحديدي.



وتقع خربة الرمثا والتي تدعى اليوم (الكيال) في وسط المدينة الحديثة حاليا وقد وجد أوائل من سكنوها مغارات منحوتة كتب فيها كتابات غير عربية، وذكرت منطقة الرمثا في معجم البلدان لياقوت الحموي لقوله (منطقة تزرع بالحبوب كالقمح والشعير وتروى بمياه الأمطار ويطاق عليها اسم البرية)، وأطلق اسم الرمثا عليها نسبة إلى نبات شوكي يسمى (الرمث) والذي يكثر فيها.




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1144x750 والحجم 238 كيلوبايت .


الأماكن الأثرية 

لقد عايشت هذه البقعة من الأرض، تطورات البشرية منذ عهد التاريخ ومروراً بالإشراق الحضاري في أوج عنفوانه وحتى اليوم... حيث توالت عليها حضارات مختلفة من آرامية، وهيلينية، ورومانية، وبيزنطية، وإسلامية... وتركت تلك الأمم بعضاً من معالمها الأثرية في منطقة الرمثا... ومن أبرز تلك المعالم الأثرية: 


الرمثا

كانت عبارة عن كهوف ومغارات، وعليها كتابات ورسومات، وتقع الخربة وسط المدينة، وهنالك بركة الحماسي التي كان يستقي منها الحجاج والقبائل العربية المارّة بالمدينة.


الرّميث

وهي قرية أثرية قديمة، تقع حالياً إلى الجنوب من مدينة الرمثا على بعد خمسة كيلومترات، وقد دلّت الحفريات فيها على وجود مخلفات آرامية، وآثار من العصر الحديدي والهليني والروماني والإسلامي... وذكر الرحالة بيركهارت عندما مرّ بها عام 1812م، بأنه وجد فيها عدّة أعمدة كبيرة ملقاة على الأرض...


الطرّة

تقع على بعد ثمانية كيلومترات إلى الشمال الغربي من الرمثا، ويوجد فيها بعض القبور اليونانية، وقد خضعت للحضارات الرومانية والعباسية والمملوكية والعثمانية.
وقد بنى المماليك فيها برجاً ليكون محطة إنذار ومراقبة، ونقل البريد بين دمشق والقاهرة في عهد الظاهر بيبرس،ووضع في ذلك البرج عدد من النظارة وصرفت لهم رواتب.


عمراوة

تقع على بعد سبعة كيلومترات إلى الشمال الغربي من الطرّة، وهي ذات سطح مموج، ويتجلى هذا التموج خصوصاً في نواحي وادي الروضة... ويوجد في عمراوة جامع بقربه أعمدة أثرية قديمة، وقد تأثرت هذه البلدة بالحضارات المملوكية فقط.


تل أم الرجلين (أم جرين)
يعُود هذا التل للعصور الرومانية والبيزنطية، وهو على شكل مسرح مدّرج، وفي وسط التل حاجز،ويمرّ فيها قناة تمتد من المزيرب بحوران إلى بيت رأس ومنها إلى أم قيس... وهي محفورة في باطن الأرض ولها منافذ على السطح.


خربة الزوايد الشمالي
سكنت هذه الخربة من قبل الرومان، والأمويين والمماليك، ويمر فيها طريق بصرى - درعا - جرش الرومانية، وهي ذات سطح مستو، تربتها قديمة، وفيها مقبرة، وخضعت للرومان والمماليك، وهناك أيضاً خربة تسمى خربة الزوايد الجنوبي.


خربة أم العظام 
تقع إلى الغرب من قرية البويضة بحوالي كيلو متر واحد... ويكثر فيها الكهوف والآبار، ويقال بأن اسمها كان أم العظماء كونها مقبرة ملوكية.


خربة الحويرة
تقع إلى الشمال من مدينة الرمثا، على الحدود الأردنية السورية، فيها آثار وكهوف منحوتة تدل على حضارات العصر الحديدي.


البصيلية
تعود هذه الخربة إلى العصر العباسي والمملوكي، وتبدو المنطقة مرتفعة ويوجد فيها آثار هدم قديمة... وقد اكتشف فيها مؤخراً عدد من المقابر المنحوتة في الصخر، والتي تعود إلى العصرين الروماني والبيزنطي.


خربة العدسية
تقع إلى الشمال من عمراوة، ويقسمها من الغرب وادي المدان... والناضر من الخربة يرى القرية السورية "زيزون " الغنية بينابيع المياه، وتعاقب عليها حضارات العصر البرونزي والحديدي، والهيليني والروماني، والبيزنطي والعباسي.


خربة المصاطب
تقع إلى الشمال الغربي من خربة العدسية، ويوجد فيها نبع يسمى عين جابر، وتأثرت بالحضارات الحديدية والعباسية والمملوكية.


خربة المغير الشرقي
تقع في الجهة الشرقية لوادي الشلالة، وتوجد بها بعض التلال ذات الشكل الدائري... ويتضح أنها تأثرت بالحضارات الرومانية والبيزنطية والإسلامية. وهناك الكثير الكثير من الخرب الأثرية التي مرّت بالحضارات المختلفة التي مرّت بها المنطقة نفسها... والتي مرّ بها الأردن... ومن هذه الخرب هناك خربة ماجد، وبريقاً... والكفيرات، وأم الآبار الغربية، والشرقية، وعوش، والقصير... وأيضاً هناك بعض البرك، مثل بركة البويضة، وبنى فيها سدّ حديث، والبركة الحمراء، بناها المماليك، على غرار بركة زيزياء، تعتمد على مياه الأمطار من الأودية الموجودة في الّرميث، وعوُش، وذكر بيركهارت بأنها تتكون من ثلاثة جدران مرتفعة على سطح الوادي

الموقع

يقع اللواء في الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية لمحافظة اربد بين خطي طول 35ـ36 وبين دائرتي عرض 32,25ـ32,45 درجة.



الحدود 

يحد لواء الرمثا من الشمال والشرق الحدود الأردنية السورية , ويفصل اللواء عن سوريا وادي أبو قنطرة احد روافد نهر اليرموك وكذلك وادي الخوابي, ويشكل وادي الشلالة احد روافد نهر اليرموك أيضا وهو حد طبيعي بين اللواء ولواء قصبة اربد ولواء بني كنانة من الغرب اما من الجنوب فيحد اللواء محافظة المفرق .



التضاريس

تتألف معظم أراضي اللواء من أراضي سهلية ذات بنية مائدية بسبب الحركات الباطنية عليها كالزلازل والبراكين , ويتخللها بعض الأودية الضحلة والجافة لا يتجاوز ارتفاعها عند وادي الشلالة بالقرب من مدينة الشجرة 420 م وتبدأ بالارتفاع التدريجي كلما اتجهنا شرقا إذ تنتهي بسلسلة من التلال المتوسطة الارتفاع حيث يبلغ ارتفاعها 600 م.

المناخ

يغلب مناخ البحر الأبيض المتوسط على مناخ اللواء مع تميزه بطابع الجفاف النسبي وكون اللواء يقع على هامش المنطقة الصحراوية فان ذلك يجعل مناخه اقرب ما يكون إلى المناخ الصحراوي أو القاري , حار وجاف في الصيف وماطر في الشتاء وتتراوح كمية الأمطار في المنطقة الشرقية 150ـ200ملم وفي المنطقة الغربية والشمالية 250ـ350 ملم في السنة ومتوسط درجة الحرارة صيفا 35 مئوية .


هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1312x869 والحجم 209 كيلوبايت .



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 88 كيلوبايت .





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 96 كيلوبايت .



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1600x1200 والحجم 366 كيلوبايت .



منقووول

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوووووووووووووور معاذ على الشرح الرائع والجميل
بس ليش كلشي بتصور عن ارمثا بس للمستشفى 
ما يكون في صور عن داخل المدينة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا محمد على المرور 

طيب جيبلنا انتا صور عن الرمثا  ونزلهم في الموضوع  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## keana

عمري ما شفتها الرمثا ولا زرتها

مشكور

----------


## mylife079

مشكور معاذ

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_عمري ما شفتها الرمثا ولا زرتها

مشكور
_


 بدعوكي لزيارتها كيانا 
اهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_مشكور يا محمد على المرور 

طيب جيبلنا انتا صور عن الرمثا ونزلهم في الموضوع 
_


 قريب جدا 
بس حتى افضى شوي
غير احلى الصور اضعهن هون

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين على المرور 

و انا بأنتظار صورك يا جنتل 
بس ان شاء الله تكون صور جنتل  متلك يا أحلى جنتل 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

